# Romsey @ South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Broadlands,



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Broadlands, Romsey in Romsey, Hampshire starting 18/09/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=497

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

newleaf has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show, Broadlands, Romsey*

Anyone else fancy a weekend at Broadlands or is it just going to be me!!!


----------



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

keefy13 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Broadlands, Romsey Motorhome Show*

Then there were two, or three if you count the wife, or four if you count the labrador.
Keefie, fancy a barby and a game of boules weather permitting?
Any other takers out there?


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mushy (Feb 6, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

mushy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

I have just had an email from Appletree Exhibitions and was interested in this show

I had a look at the prices -

Appletree Exhibitions £ 35
Camping & Caravan Club £ 33
MotorhomeFacts £35 + £1 rally fee £ 36

I know its not a lot extra, and there is probably a wonderful spirit of companionship amongst the members. but I would expect something better from our club.

Allan


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Romsey Motorhome Show at Broadlands.*

Allan,
Don't know if this helps, but the last time I was at this show with MF we had a quite separate quiet area with a lovely view across a field (great if you have a dog), while everyone else were in regimented rows with the odd generator nearby, no real view unless you were on the edge.
I thought I had a photo somewhere but I must have deleted it in error.
I don't know why the £1 rally fee either, it has to be collected at the time and banked, so its not for the marshall's beer fund or anything. Guess its to cover the cost of encouraging Appletree Exhibitions to give us a nice separate spot!!
Hope to see you there anyway.
Geoff


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Romsey Motorhome Show at Broadlands.*

Two weeks to go and for those who are undecided I've found the photos taken in April 2013.
The first photo is where Motorhome Facts were placed, and there was just as much a super view in front as it was behind and on one side, this time it will be even better because it will be much greener. The other photo is where everyone else gets parked.
Bring your pets and deckchairs and hope to see loads there to enjoy the grounds of Broadlands and a gentle stroll into Romsey which is worth a visit.


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

sparky_speedy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

alphadee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if campers can have day visitors without them going to the show? We have relatives in the area and were just wondering if they could pop in and see us...


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Broadlands, Romsey Motorhome Show*

If its the same as it was when I was there early last year, the exhibitors area is where you show your entrance ticket. Once your motorhome is allowed in to the park area you can come and go as you please.
So yes visitors should be able to find you.


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello Geoff

We are looking foward to this show. The grounds look lovely.
Hubbie (Paul) will be arriving on the Friday but I will be travelling separately by train from London in the afternoon.

As you can see from my avatar, we have a greyhound so will be easy to spot amongst the crowd. :lol: :lol: 

Debbie


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dangerous has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

All booked, see you Friday around 6 pm.
Dangerous


----------

